# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международные конкурсы в Литве

## Toamna

Приглашаю вас в Литву, на международный конкурс, который ежегодно проводится в городке Аникшчяй, 100 км от Вильнюса. Аникшчяй был выбран местом проведения конкурса, так как это одно из самых красивых мест Литвы, живописная природа, ряд достопримечательностей, также летняя саночная трасса и другое. Удобное транспортное сообщение от главных городов Литвы, а также Риги.
Жюри конкурса международное, в жюри представители Латвии, Германии, России. Литвы (сами поющие или работающие с певцами).
Зимой проводится (также традиционный) международный конкурс "Baby Sing Christmas", он бывает в г.Панявежис, там исполняются рождественские песни.
Конкурс "Baby Sing" проводится два дня. Первый день для классических и поп певцов и групп, а второй - rhythm & blues и jazz исполнителей (это для нас:))
Мы уже 6 лет участвуем, так как нравится прием, конкуренция высокого уровня, обьективное жюри. Ведь теперь много конкурсов, есть из чего выбрать. В одни приезжаешь только один раз, и больше не хочется, а в другие едем традиционно.
С согласия организаторов помещаю информацию о конкурсе.
Был бы рад увидеть как можно больше новых лиц, ведь чем выше конкуренция, тем интереснее.
Наши выступления на конкурсе можно посмотреть на сайте:
http://ragdolls.mylivepage.ru/
или на сайте:
http://www.youtube.com/user/lietutis1
Если будут вопросы, могу подробнее каждому из вас ответить. Пишите мне по этому адресу:
lietut@gmail.com
а по этому адресу можно написать организаторам конкурса:
babysingcontest@gmail.com

----------


## Toamna

*А здесь устав конкурса "BABY SING-2011":*

*МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ДЕТСКИЙ КОНКУС ПЕНИЯ
BABY SING Anyksciai - 2011

Anykščiai, Литва , 14-15 Мая, 2011* 

СТРУКТУРА КОНКУРСА
Конкурс проводятся я двух этапах: квалификационный отбор участников по аудио, видео записям и финальное выступление.
Конкурс проводятся  в  Classical, modern folk, pop, musical, blues , jazz стилях для солистав и групп в категориях до 7, от 7 до 9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-18, 19-25 лет. Ансамбли и хоры  до 7 лет  могут исполнять  одногалосые сочинения. Ансамвли   и хоры от 7-9 лет должны исполнять двухголосые  ( и более ) сочинения. Более старшые  трехголосые ( и более ) сочинения.
Все участники конкурса исполняет по две песни.  
Modern folk ансамбли и хоры  исполняет одну Литовскую народную АУКШТАЙЧЮ СУТАРТИНЕ (glee)  в современной обработке.(Примеры нот вышлем. Вместо слов можно применять “scat.).

УЧАСТИЕ
В конкурсе могут принимать  участие  солисты – вокалисты , вокальные  ансамбли и хоры в Classical, Modern folk, Pop, Dance, Musical-Broadway, Gospel-Soul, Blues and Jazz  категориях:
Оценка   исполнителей во всех категориях будет проводитсья отдельно. В blues,  jazz вокальных ансамблях нельзя дублировать голосовых партий  ( партий дoлжно быть столько, сколько певцов). В фонограмме для вокальных ансамблей и хоров недолжно быть “back” вокала.

ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОГО  РЕПЕРТУАРА НЕТ

ОТБОР УЧАСТНИКОВ
Солисты, вокальные ансамбли, хоры, решившие  принимать участие в конкурсе, должны до  20 апреля 2011 г   аудио или видео записи, по каторым  жюри произведет отбор финалистов  конкурса. Продолжительность записей  10 – 15 мин. Запись должна быть хорошего качества.
Репертуар участников составляется по  усмотрению каждово исполнителя. Программа, которую исполнители  выбрали  для квалификационного отбора, может отличаться от той, которая будет исполнена во время финального выступления. Максимальная продолжительность финальных выступлений  – 8 мин. ( два сочинения ).  Желательно  для вокальных ансамблей  и хоров иметь в своем репертуаре хотя бы по однаму сочинению  а сарреllа. Для финального выступления не обязательно должны быть использованы фонограммы аккомпанемента.
ФИНАЛ. Исполнители, отобранные для  участия в финале, будут информированы об этом до 1 Мая. Порядок выступления финалистов устанавливается путем жеребьевки в день концерта.

ВЗНОС УЧАСТНИКА
Каждый певец, отобранный в финал, обязан уплатить взнос  участника: солист – 40 евро, член ансамбля --  30 евро, член хора – 20 евро. Плюсовые и минусовые фонограммы в формате CD должны быть высланы до 5 Мая. Форма представления участника заполняется в интернете www.mds.ten.lt Ценники гостиниц и общежитий  будут высланы сразу же после квалификационного отбора.  Исполнителям не уплатившим взноса  уцастника, не будет разрешено участвовать в конкурсе. Участники конкурса и  сопровождающие лица сами покрывают дорожные расходы, и тах же расходы с  их прибыванием.

К ВАШЕМУ СВЕДЕНИЮ
Солисты,  вокальные ансамбли и хоры, принимающие участие в финале, может приобрести HAL LEONARD оригиналы  нот, вокальных аранжировок и фонограмм .  Были  бы рады участию аккомпанирующих инструментальных ансамблей. Организаторы конкурса имеют право на трансляцию всех выступлений по телевидению и радио, снятие на пленку и фотографирование, издательство без всякой дополнительной платы. Записи возврату  не подлежат.

СЕМИНАР
Во время конкурса будет проходить практический семинар  Плата за участие в семинаре – 20 евро. Участники сами покрывают дорожные  расходы, и тах же расходы связанные  с их пребыванием.

ПРИЗЫ
Победитель Grand Prix  определяется по  общей сумме баллов. Победители первых трех мест   в каждой категории награждаются дипломами. Лауреаты конкурса будут рекомендованы для участия в других международных фестивалях  Западной Европы .

Организатор фестиваля Modern Vocal Studio

Nepriklausomybės a. 9-13, 35228 Panevezys, Lithuania
Тел. .,+370 650 20438 
E-mail : babysingcontest@gmail.com

----------


## Toamna

*Дворец культуры г. Аникшчяй - место проведения конкурса:*

----------


## Toamna

*Мои певицы в Аникшчяй:*

----------


## Toamna

*МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУPС

SING CHRISTMAS
ПАНЕВЕЖИС, Литва 9-10 декабря, 2011г.*

*СТРУКТУРА КОНКУРСА.*
 Конкурс проводятся я двух этапах: квалификационный отбор участников по аудио, видео записям и финальное выступление.
Конкурс проводятся для солистов, вокальных ансамблей и хоров в категориях до 7, от 7 до 9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-18 и 19-25 лет. Ансамбли и хоры до 7 лет могут исполнять одногалосые сочинения. Ансамвли и хоры от 7-9 лет должны исполнять двухголосые ( и более ) сочинения. Более старшые трехголосые ( и более ) сочинения.
Все солисты исполняет одну CHRISTMAS песню в любом стиле.
Все вокальные ансамбли и хоры исполняет одну CHRISTMAS песню в любом ( Pop-Rock, Musical-Broadway, Classical, Gospel-Soul, Blues and Jazz)стиле.
ПРЕДЛАГАЕМЫЙ РЕПЕРТУАР не обязательный, но организаторы может предложить ноты, фонограммы и джазовые интерпретации CHRISTMAS песен.
(Слушать: http://www.facebook.com/l/pAQA1rf65A...www.mds.ten.lt)
ОТБОР УЧАСТНИКОВ.
Солисты, вокальные ансамбли, хоры, решившие принимать участие в конкурсе, должны до 15 ноября выслать аудио или видео записи, по каторым жюри произведет отбор финалистов конкурса. Лауреатам конкурса Baby Sing записи присылать ненадо. Продолжительность записей 3-5 мин. Запись должна быть хорошего качества.
 Программа, которую исполнители выбрали для квалификационного отбора, может отличаться от той, которая будет исполнена во время финального выступления. Максимальная продолжительность финальных выступлений – 4мин. Для финального выступления не обязательно должны быть использованы фонограммы акомпанемента.
ФИНАЛ.
Исполнители, отобранные для участия в финале, будут информированы об этом до 1 декабря. Порядок выступления финалистов устанавливается путем жеребьевки в день концерта.

*ВЗНОС УЧАСТНИКА.*
Каждый певец, отобранный в финал, обязан уплатить взнос участника: солист – 40 евро, член ансамбля -- 30 евро, член хора – 20 евро. Плюсовые и минусовые фонограммы в формате CD быть высланы до 10 декабря. Форма представления участника заполняется в интернете http://www.facebook.com/l/pAQA1rf65A...www.mds.ten.lt Ценники гостиниц будут высланы сразу же после квалификационного отбора. Исполнителям не уплатившим взноса уцастника, не будет разрешено участвовать в конкурсе. Участники конкурса и сопровождающие лица сами покрывают дорожные расходы, и тах же расходы с их прибыванием.

*К ВАШЕМУ СВЕДЕНИЮ.*
Оценка исполнителей во всех категориях будет проводитсья отдельно. В фонограмме для вокальных ансамблей и хоров недолжно быть “back” вокала.
Были бы рады участию аккомпанирующих инструментальных ансамблей. Организаторы конкурса имеют право на трансляцию всех выступлений по телевидению и радио, снятие на пленку и фотографирование, издательство без всякой дополнительной платы. Записи возврату не подлежат.
ПРИЗЫ.
Победитель Grand Prix определяется по общей сумме баллов. Победители первых трех мест в каждой категории награждаются дипломами и сувенирами. Лауреаты конкурса будут рекомендованы для участия в других международных фестивалях Европы .

Организатор фестиваля Modern Vocal Studio
Nepriklausomybės a. 9-13, 35228 Panevezys, Lithuania
Тел+ 370-650 20438
E-mail : babysingcontest@gmail.com
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...663084&sk=info
--------------------------
http://www.facebook.com/groups/117427401671905/
--------------------------
www.mds.ten.lt

----------


## Toamna

*Уважаемые руководители солистов и ансамблей.**

25 - 29 июня прошел конкурс "BALTIC VOICE 2013". Все было отлично (cвыше 100 участников из 9 стран, 42 солиста и 13 ансамблей, высокий уровень конкурсантов, прекрасное курортное место, которое включенo ЮНЕСКО в cписок всемирного наследия), но из России была только одна участница (Дарья из Архангельска), а из Украины - ни одного.
Вы много писали о проблемах в многих ваших конкурсах. Уверяю - у нас их не было. Думаю, что проблема приезда была главной причиной вашего неучастия. 
Эту проблему решили наши конкурсанты из Архангельска и Азербайджана:*
*Надо самолетом лететь до Калининграда, а потом ехать из Калининградского автовокзала Клайпедским автобусом до Юодкранте - места конкурса (114 километров). Там вас встречаем на автостанции и сопровождаем в гостиницу.*
*Скоро будет подготовлен устав "BALTIC VOICE 2014", новинки - участники от 6 до 35 лет, часть конкурсантов будут жить в Юодкранте, другая часть - в Клайпеде, в гостинице "Aurora", у парома, (наш автобус будет возить на репетиции и концерты), кроме певцов будут участвовать 6 - 8 танцeвальных колективов, обе песни в свободном стиле, конкурс будет проходить 9 - 13 июля, в разгар курортного сезона.
Если будут вопросы, пишите, помогу решить любые проблемы.*
*А в подарок будущим участникам подарю любые минусa песен, ноты которых вы видите на этой теме (буду ноты выкладывать и дальше):*
http://forums.vkmonline.com/showthread.php?t=56264

*Альгис (координатор конкурса "Baltic Voice")*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/BalticVoice/
lietut@gmail.com

Победители конкурса "Baltic Voice 2013":
http://www.lietutis.eu/bv_news
Фото:
http://www.lietutis.eu/bv_phcat
О месте конкурса:
http://www.lietutis.eu/about

----------


## Toamna

*Жюри конкурса "Baltic Voice 2013":*

----------


## Toamna

GRAND PRIX:

----------


## Toamna

*Победительница в категории 6 - 9 лет, обладатель специального приза организаторов konkursa
Дарья Давыдова (Архангельск):*

----------


## Toamna

*ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ КОНКУРСА "BALTIC VOICE 2014"*



Юодкранте 2014.07.09 – 2014.07.13

* Ждём участников конкурса "Baltic Voice" в Юодкранте, уникальном участке на Куршской косе. На фоне прекрасной приморской природы вы не только сможете показать свой талант, но и познакомитесь с музыкальной культурой разных народов. А в свободное время сможете на природе найти места, которые в Европе давно уже стали историей.

                                                          КОНКУРС ВОКАЛИСТОВ:

 Принять участие могут солисты, дуэты, ансамбли (до 12 певцов) от 6 до 30 лет. Все участники исполняют две песни в сопровождении минусовой фонограммы. Первая песня произвольная, вторая - мировой хит. Фонограмма должна быть отличного качества и записана в CD формате или USB. Записи на кассетах не принимаются. Солисты могут использовать записанный бэк вокал, недублирующий основной мелодии, другие (дуэты, ансамбли и др.) поют без записанного бэк вокала. Продолжительность каждой песни - до 4 минут. 
 Солисты разделены на следующие возрастные группы: ”A” – 6-9 лет, “B” – 10-12 лет, “C” – 13-15 лет,  “D” – 16 - 18 лет, “E” – 19 – 23 лет, “F” – 24 – 30 лет. 
 Дуэты, терцеты, ансамбли разделены на следующие возрастные группы: “G” – 6 – 11 лет, “H” – 12 – 16 лет, “I” – свыше 17  лет.
 Участникам конкурса присуждаются следующие награды: 
a) Один большой приз (Grand Prix) солисту, ансамблю или танцевальному коллективу набравшему наибольшее количество баллов; 
b) cпециальный приз Мэрa муниципалитета г. Неринга;
c) лауреаты I, II, III степени (I, II, III местa);
d) дипломанты I, II, III степени (IV, V, VI местa);
a) призы организаторов международных фестивалей и спонсоров конкурса;
b) каждый получит диплом участника.
 Выступления участников в 20- бальной системе будет оценивать международное жюри. В ее составе организаторы международных конкурсов, муз. продюсеры, певцы и специалисты вокала, танца. Решение жюри является окончательным и бесповоротным. Критерии оценки - профессионализм, оригинальность и сценический образ.
 Если несколько участников набрали одинаковое количество баллов, места решают баллы председателя жюри. Результаты первого конкурсного дня будут объявлены утром второго конкурсного дня.
 Номера программы для Гала концерта подбирают организаторы и жюри. Их решение является окончательным и бесповоротным.

          УСЛОВИЯ УЧАСТИЯ:

 Стоимость путевки на одного человека  - 198 €(евро). Эта цена включает в себя:
• гостиница в Клайпеде с бесплатной автомобильной площадкой,, Wi-Fi (в Юодкранте конкурсанты будут ездить на автобусе организаторов) или Дом отдыха в Юодкранте - 2014 m. liepos 9 - 13 d. (участникам 2-4-хместные номера с удобствами, руководителям – 2-хместные номера); 
• завтрак (10-13 июля);
• ужин (9-12 июля);
• экскурсия на корабле по Куршской лагуне;
• техническое обслуживание конкурса (звук, освещение и т.д.).
 Во время конкурса будет проводиться мастер-класс по теме "Джаз вокал".
 Участники конкурса прибывают  за свой счет. Если требуется транспорт из аэропорта и обратно, свяжитесь с директором конкурса и закажите трансфер.

 Организаторы оставляют за собой право снимать фото и видео во время конкурса, распространять  аудио, видео и фото.
 Руководители отвечают за здоровье и безопасность своих конкурсантов.
 Заявки на участие в конкурсе предполагает согласие с Положением о конкурсе.
 Все вопросы, не упомянутые в Положении, решают организаторы конкурса.

 Взнос участников: солист - 30 €, дует - 50 €, ансамбль (терцет, квартет и т.д.) - 70 €.
 Заявку на участие, фото участников и копию паспорта отправить по адресу lietut@gmail.com до 20 апреля 2014 г.

 30% от путевки и взноса участника отправить на ниже указанный счет до 20 мая 2013 года. После перевода указанной суммы вышлите по электронной почтe копию банковского документа.
 В случае аннуляции заявки, которая связанная с бронированием мест в гостиницах, из-за независящих от организаторов причин, предоплата в размере 30% не возвращается.

 Организаторы оставляют за собой право вносить изменения в правила конкурса. Участники будут оповещены об изменениях по электронной почте не позднее, чем за неделю до начала конкурса.
 Об изменениях конкурсной программы сообщить организаторам не позднее, чем за неделю до начала конкурса.

       РЕКВИЗИТЫ:                                    Oрганизация:     VISUOMENINĖ  ORGANIZACIJA   LIETUCIUKES
                                                                     Код организации: 302304802

       БАНК:                                                „Swedbank“ AB
                                                                    IBAN    :  LT197300010113953180
                                                                    BIC / SWIFT  :  HABALT22* 

Директор конкурса “Baltic Voice” Augustas Petkus                 
mob.  +370 688 95266       +370 687 70260                                     
e-mail      augiskultura@roventa.lt 
augustasp@roventa.lt 

Покровитель конкурса Darius Jasaitis, Мэр самоуправления г. Нерингa
tel. +370 469 52 234
fax +370 469 52 572
e-mail:  meras@neringa.lt 

Организатор конкурса Natalija Lisovskienė,                                  
директор Центра Культуры им. Людвикаc Реза, г. Юодкранте
mob. 861490059;                                                                                  
tel. +370 469 53228, +370 614 90059                                               
fax +370 469 53448                                                                              
e-mail:  natalijali@gmail.com 
natalijalisovskiene@lrezoskc.lt

Координатор конкурса Algirdas Grinkevičius
mob. +370 682 13498
e-mail:  lietut@gmail.com

Страница конкурса “Baltic Voice”:     http://www.lietutis.eu/bv_news
Группа “Baltic Voice” в Facebook:       https://www.facebook.com/groups/BalticVoice/

----------


## Toamna

*1-е место (6 - 9 лет) и специальный приз "Baltic Voice 2013" - Дарья  Давыдова (Архангельск):*

----------


## Toamna

*1-е место (10 - 11 лет) "Baltic Voice 2013" - Агне Г. (США, Чикагo):*

----------


## Toamna

*Grand Prix "Baltic Voice 2013" - Goda:

"Air Mail Special"*




*"Stormy Monday"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-pz9oWz6Ag

----------


## Toamna

Другие  видео из конкурса "Baltic Voice 2013"" найдете:
http://www.youtube.com/user/lietutis1

----------


## Toamna



----------


## Toamna

*Изменилась моя электронная почта,
пишите мне по адресу:*

_baltic.voice@gmail.com_

----------


## Toamna

*Уважаемые руководители солистов и ансамблей, 
осталось ровно 30 дней до окончания подачи заявок. 
Приезжайте к нам. Я уверен, вам понравится! 
Напоминаю - анкеты отправляйте на мою новую почту:
baltic.voice@gmail.com*

----------


## Toamna

*Уважаемые коллеги, осталось  13 дней до окончания подачи заявок.*

----------

